# Antenna for HD



## Pmjohnson (Jul 15, 2003)

One of our local stations has started broadcasting in HD. I am about 75 miles from their broadcast tower. Any suggetions on and antenna. I know that a pretty far distance. land is fairly flat.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That is a pretty long ways indeed. You'll need a high gain antenna to have a chance at pulling it in. Where are you located, and what channel is your station broadcasting digitally in? If it's a UHF channel, I'd recommend either the Channel Master 4228 or the Channel Master 4248 (take a look HERE) depending on what's between you and the tower. You may also need a preamp to get a watchable signal.

If your station is in the VHF band, find the biggest antenna you can because you're going to need it.

And finally, at 75 miles away, you will have to install it outside, as high as possible.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This site might also help you: http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/address.asp


----------



## Pmjohnson (Jul 15, 2003)

They say they will be on channel 4-1 does that tell you whether that s VHF or UHF.
From my limited understanding, I would think that is VHF


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Channel 4-1 is VHF (2-13 are VHF, 14-65 are UHF). But, is the analog version of the channel broadcasting on channel 4, or on another channel. If the analog is on channel 4, it's possible that the digital channel is actually on another channel (most likely in the UHF range) and is being PSIP remapped back to channel 4-1 to match the analog channel number.


----------



## Pmjohnson (Jul 15, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Channel 4-1 is VHF (2-13 are VHF, 14-65 are UHF). But, is the analog version of the channel broadcasting on channel 4, or on another channel. If the analog is on channel 4, it's possible that the digital channel is actually on another channel (most likely in the UHF range) and is being PSIP remapped back to channel 4-1 to match the analog channel number.


Thanks for the Information


----------



## snella1 (Jul 9, 2003)

Pmjohnson said:


> One of our local stations has started broadcasting in HD. I am about 75 miles from their broadcast tower. Any suggetions on and antenna. I know that a pretty far distance. land is fairly flat.


Your local Rat Shack has a great ant. for you.

Called the VU-190 $99 bucks, sometiomes on sale for less.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

www.titantv.com also has an antenna selector on their site.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Titantv ant selector sucks, it says I need a big UHF/VHF ant, when all my DTV stations are UHF. Go to antenna web and look for the station call letters with DT behind it, this will tell you if it is UHF or VHF.


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

What are the stations call letters and what city are you located?


----------



## Pmjohnson (Jul 15, 2003)

nostar said:


> What are the stations call letters and what city are you located?


 WCBI Columbus, Mississippi


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

Pmjohnson said:


> WCBI Columbus, Mississippi


Distance between Columbus, Mississippi, United States and 33:45:06N 88:52:40W, as the crow flies:
32 miles (52 km) (28 nautical miles)

http://www.indo.com/distance/

If you live in the the city the distance to the station (as the crow flies) is 32 air miles, not much of a problem to receive at that distance! The tower is not located in the city.

FCC data:

Licensee: COLUMBUS TELEVISION, INC.
Service Designation: DT "Full Service" TV Station or Application (digital)

*Channel 35* (596-602 MHz) Licensed 
File No.: BLCDT -20020822ABO Facility ID No: 12477 
CDBS Application ID No.: 610229

Antenna Structure Registration Number (ASRN): 1041013

33 ° 45' 6.000" Latitude Zone: 2
88 ° 52' 40.00" Longitude (NAD27) Frequency Offset: None 
Polarization: Horizontally Polarized (H)
Effective Radiated Power (ERP): 708. kW ERP
Ant. Height Above Average Terrain (HAAT): 583.9 meters HAAT 
Ant. Radiation Center Above Mean Sea Level: 667.5 meters RCAMSL
Ant. Radiation Center Above Ground Level: 512. meters RCAGL


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I suggest that you try and find people in your area and see what they are using and what works. I have a Channel Master and I am very pleased with it so far. I think it is a 4228 but I am not sure. I did however find someone who already had it working 2 houses down and just used the antenna they where using. From what I read this is more of an art than a science.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'd have to add that the Radio Shack 15-1171 Digital Cable Amplifier has a great reputation for boosting Digital OTA signals. Don't let the *Digital Cable* name fool you.

Everyone I know who's tried this has had positive results. Plus Radio Shack will usually accept returns without argument.


----------



## Pmjohnson (Jul 15, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> I'd have to add that the Radio Shack 15-1171 Digital Cable Amplifier has a great reputation for boosting Digital OTA signals. Don't let the *Digital Cable* name fool you.
> 
> Everyone I know who's tried this has had positive results. Plus Radio Shack will usually accept returns without argument.


Thanks for the help


----------



## Pmjohnson (Jul 15, 2003)

nostar said:


> Distance between Columbus, Mississippi, United States and 33:45:06N 88:52:40W, as the crow flies:
> 32 miles (52 km) (28 nautical miles)
> 
> http://www.indo.com/distance/
> ...


Thanks fo the hel[


----------

